# Changing which columns to show in folder of sylpheed-claws?

## bjorntj

I have just started using sylpheed-claws and it look pretty good... But I have one issue I haven't found an answer for yet...

In my sent folder (on an imap server), one of my columns that are beging shown is From... But as this is the sent folder, the from 

column always show me... So how do I tell sylpheed-claws to show the To column instead, just for this folder?

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## at240

I'd also like to hear an answer to this. I couldn't do it for just one folder, and eventually gave up and went back to Sylpheed, which at least can detect when the email is from yourself and list the recipients instead.

----------

## bjorntj

 *at240 wrote:*   

> I'd also like to hear an answer to this. I couldn't do it for just one folder, and eventually gave up and went back to Sylpheed, which at least can detect when the email is from yourself and list the recipients instead.

 

Would I miss anything switching to Sylpheed?

BTJ

----------

## at240

 *bjorntj wrote:*   

> Would I miss anything switching to Sylpheed?

 

Well, I suppose it depends what features you need. I don't miss anything, but I'm not what you'd call a power user.  :Razz:  To be honest, I'm struggling to pin down precisely what it is about Sylpheed that I prefer---but I know that I do prefer it (the not-being-able-to-list-recipients-for-the-Sent-folder was a big annoyance). Perhaps it's because I started looking at Sylpheed-type clients because I was sick of waiting for Thunderbird to load. Sylpheed itself has proved much more intuitive for me than -Claws as a migrating Thunderbird user. Maybe it's as simple as that.

In any case, it's easy enough to try it out. Just tar up your Claws configuration and then emerge sylpheed.

 :Smile: 

----------

## bjorntj

 *at240 wrote:*   

>  *bjorntj wrote:*   Would I miss anything switching to Sylpheed? 
> 
> Well, I suppose it depends what features you need. I don't miss anything, but I'm not what you'd call a power user.  To be honest, I'm struggling to pin down precisely what it is about Sylpheed that I prefer---but I know that I do prefer it (the not-being-able-to-list-recipients-for-the-Sent-folder was a big annoyance). Perhaps it's because I started looking at Sylpheed-type clients because I was sick of waiting for Thunderbird to load. Sylpheed itself has proved much more intuitive for me than -Claws as a migrating Thunderbird user. Maybe it's as simple as that.
> 
> In any case, it's easy enough to try it out. Just tar up your Claws configuration and then emerge sylpheed.
> ...

 

Hmmm, maybe I should try it....  :Smile: 

Do you use 2.0.4 or is 2.2 beta 4 kind of stable?

BTJ

----------

## at240

2.0.4. Haven't tried the other yet.

----------

## bjorntj

Oki, thx...  :Smile: 

----------

## bjorntj

Well, I found a solution similar to Sylpheed... It is possible to edit sylpheedrc and change the property enable_swap_from to true..:

```

enable_swap_from=1

```

BTJ

----------

## colinleroy

The switching of the From column to a To column in Sent, Queue and Drafts folders is in Sylpheed-Claws' CVS now and will be available in the next release  :Smile: 

----------

